# Open Source VoIP: What Your Smaller Business Needs



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

With its ability to lower the cost of voice applications and spur additional deployments, open source VoIP could be the solution smaller businesses have been looking for.
http://bmighty.com/network/showArticle.jhtml?articleID=206904008


----------

